# [SOLVED]xsane, brak dostępu do urządzenia

## Pryka

Cześć mam głupi problem ze skanerem... Canon Pixma mp210... wszystko jest poprawnie wykrywane, ale z jakiegoś powodu nie mam do niego dostępu...

To wypluwa xsane:

```
Nie powiodło się otwarcie urządzenia 'pixma:04A91721':

Brak dostępu do zasobu
```

Byłoby miło jak by ktoś powiedział czemu tak się dzieje.

sane-find-scanner odnajduje skaner

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9, product=0x1721) at libusb:001:005

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.
```

scaneimage wypluwa:

```
device `pixma:04A91721' is a CANON Canon PIXMA MP210 multi-function peripheral
```

po za tym brak reakcji.

```
SANE_BACKENDS="pixma"
```

Last edited by Pryka on Sat Jan 08, 2011 6:01 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Pryka

Jakby ktoś szukał rozwiązania to wystarczy się dodać do grupy scanner

----------

## Pryka

Problem powrócił, mimo że jestem w grupie scanner xsane wywala

```
Nie powiodło się otwarcie urządzenia 'pixma:04A91721':

Brak dostępu do zasobu
```

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## sza_ry

```
dmesg 
```

przed i po podłączeniu skanera pokarze jakie urządzenie się pojawiło.

potem sprawdź w /dev jakich praw potrzebujesz aby się dostać do tego urządzenia.

----------

## Pryka

Po to się dodałem do scanner, żeby się nie bawić prawami.

Temat rozwiązałem inaczej, wystarczyło dodać do /etc/sane.d/pixma.conf linijkę usb 0x04a9 0x1721

----------

